# Bulking diet...any good?



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

hey guys, i have just got back in to training after 12 months of crap half ****d training followed by a 4 month break, I always made good gains when training was good but the one thing that i believed hindered my gains was diet, I have never put enough effort in to my diet so this time around i did a bit of research and put this diet together, I would be grateful if you guys could please have a look and tell me what you think.

First of I'm 33, 6" tall and weighing 17st, I'v got quite a bit of fat on my belly but not to worried about that for now.

I'm not very active at work as sat on my a$$ all day doing security, lifting weights 4 times a week.

I'm using 650mg Test E pw with 125 Test P EOD for a kick starter, using nolva as and when needed.

Here's my diet, what do you guys think?

Meal 1 6:30am

100g Fine Oats/40g Whey/water, Vit C, Multi Vit, Omega 3, Milk thistle, Glucosamine.

52g Protein

56g Carbs

8.4g Fat

516.6 Cals

Meal 2 9:30am

100g Oats/15g Whey/1pt Red top milk/15ml oil

51g Protein

83.6 Carbs

30g Fat

808 Cals

Meal 3 12:30pm

200g Chicken/200g Rice with veg Bag (Cooked Micro bag)/light mayo, 15ml Oil

51g Protein

53.8 Carbs

30 Fats

689 Cals

Meal 4 3:30pm

40g Whey/100g fine oats

52g Protein

56g Carbs

8.4g Fats

507.6 Cals

TRAIN 4:30pm

Meal 5 5:30pm

Post workout shake

50g Whey/30g Sugar

50g Protein

30g Carbs

0g Fats

320 Cals

Meal 6 7:00pm

Anything that fits!

45g Protein

50g Carbs

25g Fats

603 Cals

Meal 7 10:00pm

Bed time meal, 2 eggs, 50g Whey, 500ml Soya milk (unsweetend)

58g Protein

3g Carbs

18.9g Fats

541.4 Cals

359g protein = 1433cals

332g carbs = 1328cals

134.8g fat = 1213cals

Total = 3971cals

Cheers,

Simon.


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

More proper food - any greens/veg or fruit.

Not even 3 proper meals listed, I'd not call that a diet.

If taking AAS I'd nail a real food diet, protein shakes are a supplement and IMO should not be a mainstay of any diet.

Micronutrients are just as important as Macros and you'd get more from your cycle eating whole food.

Your not even getting half the Macros you need to make the best gains; a varied diet; eggs, fish, poultry, red meat, white meat - every meal should consist of at least one of these not just for the protein but for the fats, mix up the carb sources, fruit is great after training. Fats - try to get more from fish and plant sources - olive oil, avocado, nuts.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Here mate - use this as a guide

Meal One:

300ml of egg whites - 25g protein

30g whey shake - 25g (at least)

100g oatmeal - 80g carbs

2 slices of granary toast - 35g carbs

Some cheese in and vegetables to make an omelette with the egg, raisins, and honey to taste in the oats (made in water) with a splash of skimmed milk to taste, and low fat spread on the toast

Add beverage of choice and that's around 600 calories for Breakfast

Meal Two:

200g cooked chicken - approx 45g protein

130g brown rice - approx 100g carbs

Some vegetables mixed in, splash of something to help it down the hatch

Add a piece of fruit

And that's in the region of 650 calories depending on what you add.

Meal Three:

300g tinned tuna - 40g protein

150g wholemeal pasta 100g carbs

Add a bowl of salad and some extra light mayo mixed in with the tuna and pasta with a nice dressing on the salad

And you have another 600+ calories

Meal four:

Same as Meal Two or Meal 3

Post Workout Shake

50g whey protein

50g dextrose

In water, down the hatch

Meal Five - less than an hour later:

200g steak - 45g protein

250g sweet potato - 100g carbohydrates (make nice baked fries or wedges with these - especially if you melt mozzarella on them before you serve)

Add in heaps of veg and your condiment or sauce - another 600 calories

Final meal of the day:

250g salmon - 40g protein

100g cottage cheese - 10g protein

4 slices of granary bread - 70g carbs

Another 600 calories or so in that meal


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

V



-dionysus- said:


> Here mate - use this as a guide
> 
> Meal One:
> 
> ...


Very nice looking diet plan, I may well steal some of your meal ideas for my own bulk. A few tweeks here and there and we will be good to go. Im glad I popped in :thumb:


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

-dionysus- said:


> Here mate - use this as a guide
> 
> Meal One:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, ill make a few tweaks and see what i can come up with


----------

